# Industry Terminology



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

When it comes to a builder tuning amps, is the term, "competition tune", an industry standard term for a more detailed tune? Or is there another way of stating I want the amps tuned properly? I get the feeling it s tuned by ear, or it s "competition tuned" with the guy I am currently dealing with.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

not an industry standard, but something being more detailed/better/more powerful/more accurate/faster/more superlative is common for "competition" and people will often have the mentality that you only need the last "couple percent" for "competition" and it isnt worth chasing for "hobby". look at marketing "competition" subs, ground zero's pro/high spl line is called "competition". its just a common misnomer for "more better"


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

i could word that a lot better, but its bedtime....


----------



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

Isaradia said:


> i could word that a lot better, but its bedtime....


Thanks. Appreciate your perspective.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I am not sure what a competition tune on an amp would be? Most good shops will set gains properly, set crossovers on the amp is being used to match the speakers in the system. The shop that I deal with doesnt call that kind of stuff tuning. The have an RTA and will go above the basic things and people book tuning time with them. 9 times out of 10, when that is done, the person has some form of eq or dsp. 

I guess to better understand, we have to know what amps and what the shop or installer is going to do to determine if that is above and beyond a standard install.


----------



## tacoaudioguy (Feb 27, 2020)

For me it means setting the frequency response of my system to match what the judges are looking for, not what sounds best to my ears! Could mean something entirely different to someone else though.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

OP, for clarity can you describe the full system they are going to tune. Years back, I had a very simple system in my GTI. It was an eclipse head unit, down to two amps running a front stage and sub. Other than sub out, the deck was a basic high volt eclipse. In that case, the installer set gains and crossover points. I guess you could call that tuning the amps.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

tacoaudioguy said:


> For me it means setting the frequency response of my system to match what the judges are looking for, not what sounds best to my ears! Could mean something entirely different to someone else though.


Which isn’t really done at the amp, unless it has built in DSP. I don’t think most people in the industry count setting gains, and maybe a crossover as “tuning”. Those things are just basic setup procedures.


----------



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

Jroo said:


> OP, for clarity can you describe the full system they are going to tune. Years back, I had a very simple system in my GTI. It was an eclipse head unit, down to two amps running a front stage and sub. Other than sub out, the deck was a basic high volt eclipse. In that case, the installer set gains and crossover points. I guess you could call that tuning the amps.


Excellon head unit, Audiocontrol DM-608 dsp, Front 2 way components, rear 2 way components, (both passive), ran by Arc audio cxlr 4150 4 ch. 2-8in subs ran by a bridged 2ch Gladen xl-250c2


----------



## tacoaudioguy (Feb 27, 2020)

gijoe said:


> Which isn’t really done at the amp, unless it has built in DSP...


Thanks for pointing that out. More and more amps are including built-in DSP so it's becoming more relevant.


----------

